# AM/FM portable radio recommendations?



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

I am looking for recommendations for AM/FM portable radio.

I like to find pocket sized (4 inch by 3 inch by 1 inch), AA battery powered.

I bought one from Radio Shack which is bigger than I like and the control dials are not operating smoothly.

Reception as I sit in the bus is poor so something with ability to pick up weak signal and filter out noise would be helpful.

I plan to use it during daily commute and for listening to emergency news broadcasts.

Any suggestions?

Have a good day!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

What price range? What distance are the stations that you want to listen to? 

Just regular broadcast?


----------



## canecutter (May 4, 2011)

This is the best I've found.. It is also available at walmart for about $30.00

http://www.amazon.com/Sony-Exceptio...60643446&sr=8-12&keywords=sony+portable+radio


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Check out CCrane

http://www.ccrane.com/


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

AngieM2 said:


> What price range? What distance are the stations that you want to listen to?
> 
> Just regular broadcast?


Price range from $20 up to $50

The stations are mostly local. I can usually pick up the powerful stations from San Francisco (90 miles) without problem and sometimes from Los Angeles (400 miles) at night. I'm in Sacramento. 

Some of the stations I want to listen to seem to drop power at sunset? It's very hard to get them on portable radios at the time, but I can usually get them on receivers at home.

I would like a pocket sized portable that I can use everywhere.

Any clues would be appreciated.

Have a good day!


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

canecutter said:


> This is the best I've found.. It is also available at walmart for about $30.00
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Sony-Exceptio...60643446&sr=8-12&keywords=sony+portable+radio


That looks like a candidate. Thanks for the clue.
Have a good day!


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Check out CCrane
> 
> http://www.ccrane.com/


That's a nice website.
Thanks for the clue!
Have a good day!


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

I use a Sangean DT-120 AM/FM Stereo pocket radio. Got it at Office Depot for $38.99. Item # is 670468 and it comes with earphones, uses one AAA battery. I like how well this radio fits in my chest pocket, is lightweight, has a good range for picking up stations and a decent sound.


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

We like this one so much that we have two! One I use in the bathroom in the morning and we have another we use when we're outside.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00020S7XK/ref=oh_details_o01_s00_i00


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

Thankyou-thankyou!

I've narrowed it down to two.
I've got some some Amazon gift cards.

I'll be buying ordering something this week.

Thank all for your help!
Have a joyful day!


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

DH reminded me that we actually have three of the Sony radios - one is in a BOB!


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

Okay, I bought one of these
Sony SRF-M37W Walkman Digital Tuning Weather/FM/AM Stereo Radio (Black) $29.50

and one of these
Sony ICF-S10MK2 Pocket AM/FM Radio, Silver $8.99

I recived them yesterday and I'm doing trials with them on the bus and light rail. First impression is they are exactly what I wanted.

The digital one is lightweight and has a belt clip so can attach to belt or wherever. Built for jogging or walking. Has 5 programmable preset buttons stations for AM, 5 presets for FM, also Weather Channel available. Has great reception and good quality sound. Comes with head set ear phones but I use little ear buds. Good stereo with ear buds though. $29

At $9 each pocket radio with speaker is much better value than the Radioshack $19 radio, same size, a little heavier. Better sound through speaker, better reception, the tuning and volume dials operate smoother.

I tried both radios in the bus and in the light rail train. The digital radio has the best reception. In the train and the bus there is still some noise from lights and powerlines, but it's tolerable. Put radios up against the window for best reception. Move to orient internal antennas for AM.

I'll have more details next week after I play with these some more.

Wanted to thank you all for your help.

Have a good day!


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

Okay to follow up:

I bought one of these
Sony SRF-M37W Walkman Digital Tuning Weather/FM/AM Stereo Radio (Black) $29.50
In the last two weeks I found myself reaching for this radio as I head out the door to go to work. Since I ride public transit I have a combined walking and riding time of 90 minutes in the morning and 70 minutes in the evening. So I found that I can listen to 90 minutes of Bible study in the morning (RC Sproul, Alistair Begg, Chuck Swindol) or listen to news/music. I can listen to 70 minutes local news, NPR or classical on the way home. With the preset buttons I can change stations easily. The only thing I used to miss about driving to work was the radio time. Now I can get back to enjoying radio again. I mean this radio has a lot less static, but still has times when signal gets overwhelmed by electric interference or blockage from crossing steel bridges or walking in enclosed mall areas. Overall, it is good. It's already made its own place in my daily routine. I use ear buds instead of the supplied headphones because I like to listen with one ear and leave the other ear uncovered to hear what's going on around me. The belt clip is very handy. The unit also has a "lock" button that deactivates the buttons to prevent accidental station changes. You can still adjust volume in lock mode. Lock also prevents accidental activation, saving battery life. 

And I bought one of these
Sony ICF-S10MK2 Pocket AM/FM Radio, Silver $8.99

I like it. For half the cost of the Radio Shack radio it has a better reception, better tuning and volume controls, and a better speaker. 


Thank you again for your recommendations. I usually hang out in the Rabbit forum and Fiber Arts forum. If I can help you in those forums, please give me a yell. 
Have a joyful day!


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

I still have a Lenoxx Sound AM/FM sports radio with built in speaker and 10 inch telescopic antenna that runs off 3 AA batteries and is about the size of the 1970s era transistor radios that I bought for $6 at Family Dollar Stores in 1998 when I wanted a small transistor radio for listening to at work during lunch and its still running. 

This appears to be their current sports radio offered.Of course the price is probably a bit more than the $6 my old model cost










According to wikipedia they sell their product in various stores under various brand names.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lenoxx_Electronics_Corporation


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

Okay, followup after a year and a half since Feb 2013 when I bought them.

Alright, I bought one of these
Sony SRF-M37W Walkman Digital Tuning Weather/FM/AM Stereo Radio (Black) $29.50

The Walkman Digital is in my daily commuter bag. I find it easy to use and I use it most every work day. The plastic belt clip was handy but broke after six months or so. Now I just try to find a pocket to tuck it into or I use belt holders like for cell phones. Uses a single AAA battery and carrying spares is no problem. Battery life is maybe a month on regular batteries (4/$1) or 2-3 months on alkaline (2/$1).

It came with head phones but I use ear buds. Good sound with ear buds though.

I could use an app on my cell phone to get radio but my cheap phone doesn't have enough memory for a bunch of apps. And I tend to use the cell phone camera a lot and I don't like having to switch from listen to camera to take a pic.

Note: Any time I tried the weather channels there is nothing on them?

and I bought one of these
Sony ICF-S10MK2 Pocket AM/FM Radio, Silver $8.99

This little radio is the classic "transistor" radio size unit. It sits on my desk while I am computing. Used every day. I use it to pull in the NPR station from the college to listen to classic music/jazz. The little speaker has good sound. Has headphone/earbuds jack too for private listening and good stereo sound. It uses two AA size batteries and battery life is very good. Three or more months between battery changes.

That's my update!

Have a good day!
http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

This one is a little bigger than what you were looking for, but it is the most amazing am radio I have ever owned.

*Ambient Weather WR-335 ADVENTURER2*

It has a rechargeable lithium battery so it runs for days between charges. It has a small solar panel and crank for charging, plus battery, ac, dc, and usb. Can use it to recharge cell phone, etc., and it has a flashlight and siren built in. The case is fairly rugged.


Digital AM/FM/Shortwave NOAA Weather Alert Radio, LED flashlight, siren, and charger.
Six way charger - charge from a USB device (computer), AC or wall power (included), DC or car charger (optional), 3xAAA batteries (not included), hand crank, or solar panel.
Utilizes a LR18650 3.7V/2200 mAh rechargeable lithium ion battery.
Dimensions: 6 x 2 x 3.2 inches


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2014)

I have the BEST little radio. Weather, Emergency, and local... Solar, hand-cranked, or A/C current. Let me get the info on it.

It is about $20 less than the one listed above my post, but is essentially the same... 

Ambient Weather WR-333-U Emergency Solar Hand Crank Weather Alert Radio, Flashlight, Smart... https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00CUSUPAA/ref=cm_sw_r_awd_EHMaub1N3QGN0


----------



## JohnL751 (Aug 28, 2008)

canecutter said:


> This is the best I've found.. It is also available at walmart for about $30.00
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Sony-Exceptio...60643446&sr=8-12&keywords=sony+portable+radio


I will second, third and fourth this radio. We have three of them.


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

Am adding a photo to illustrate my post above:

I bought one of these (on left)
Sony SRF-M37W Walkman Digital Tuning Weather/FM/AM Stereo Radio (Black) $29.50

and I bought one of these (on right)
Sony ICF-S10MK2 Pocket AM/FM Radio, Silver $8.99

Have a good day!
Franco Rioshttp://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## defenestrate (Aug 23, 2005)

On my want list is a pocket sized HD radio. I love the sound quality of my bookshelf Jensen model and the handheld models haven't been available for that long, though I'm seeing more of them now. Here's an example at a reasonable price, IMO: http://haband.blair.com/p/82710.uts?src_code=PLARKG&cid=pl_hb_google_pla&src_code=adwords&adpos=1o5&creative=56270288328&device=c&matchtype=&network=g


----------

